# Bluetooth module with A2DP *and* AVRCP (using stereo buttons to control music)?



## swissglide (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have searched high and low and still have not found a definitive answer, so I am just going to go ahead and make a thread. I have a *2010 Jetta TDI sedan* (mk6 electronics) with *RCD-510* and 9w3 bluetooth module. *I am looking to swap the bluetooth module for the one that supports A2DP streaming along with AVRCP (controlling the tracks through the car stereo system/multi-function steering wheel)*. However, the 9w7 is not an option, as it does not support AVRCP . Thus, I am forced to chose from aftermarket solutions. *Does anyone have any advice? Do you know of a module that definitely supports AVRCP and will keep all the functions of the stock 9w3*? (By stock functions I mean phonebook on the MFD and voice dialing, RCD-510 does not support voice commands for track changes and showing phonebook on the stereo display anyway and I could not acre less about text messages as I have VZW and won't be able to use that function anyway). Anything by Fiscon/Kufatec? They declare AVCRP support but I am unsure of the accuracy of that - a lot of VW dealers declared AVCRP support in 9w7 before it came to market.

Thanks in advance.

p.s. not sure if this should go to a model-specific forum, as it does apply to multiple models. If so, please accept my apologies and feel free to move the thread.


----------



## swissglide (Feb 8, 2012)

Nuttin', I guess. Oh well.


----------



## swissglide (Feb 8, 2012)

I reached out to flytdiguy from MFD3 in order to clarify whether the newest revision of 9w7 (G) may have AVCRP capabilities. At this time, he does not have a definite answer to me, but he said he will contact his supplier to find out. I will post an update here when I hear from him.


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, there's good news and bad news. The good news is that you ARE NOT alone, and someone's decided to make a BT unit just for folks like us. 

KUFATEC FISCON BLUETOOTH BASIC PLUS FOR VW: 
http://fiscon-mobile.com/products/rns_510.php 

According to this site, it does have avrcp. 

You can order it from Kufatec (california) 

Kufatec 
23011 MOULTON PKWY, STE J4 
LAGUNA HILLS, CA 92653-1233 | view map 
(949) 916-8777 
http://kufatec.com/index.php?main_pa...roducts_id=207 

Give them a call to confirm that it does have AVRCP. Then give them your 1st born child, or an arm/leg, or just $600!!!!!! 


Yup, it ain't cheap, but there you are!


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

7P6 035 730 F support AVCRP 

I have a few for sale in the classified section http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mium-Bluetooth-Module-Latest-and-the-greatest


----------

